# Boomer 1020



## Bergoff (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm in the market for a scut and I've been looking at all the major brands. I came across this super low hr 1020 with a tons of extras. My only concern is I can't find a single review on it anywhere. Does anyone have one and tell me a few things to look out for. 

Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bergoff, welcome to the forum.

I couldn't find any reviews for a NH 1020 either. What I can tell you is that this tractor was made by Shibaura (Japan). Shibaura has been making tractors for many years, and they make most if not all of New Holland's compact tractors. They also made all of the old Ford tractor compacts. So quality should not be an issue with this tractor. 

However, parts are very expensive. IMO, New Holland is the most expensive tractor parts source in the country. 

Another thing is that Japanese manufacturers stop making parts for tractors when they reach a certain age. Planned obsolescence. I don't think this will be a problem for the Boomer 1020 that you are looking at. But if you plan to keep it 15-20 years, it could become a problem.


----------



## Bergoff (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I called the guy again it he sold it 10mins before I called. I found a few other ones to look at and they were all in the same price range as a Kubota BX2370. I'm going to look at the Kubota this Saturday.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

My NH TC30 is Shibaura made. Excellent tractor. I buy parts from Messicks online. They have the NH parts lists and I look it up and order it. I used to drive an hour and a half to a dealer, but this is better. -Can even buy oil/hydraulic fluid online!


----------

